# Solved: Firefox won't play videos now! WHY? Help please!



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys

Recently switched from IE to Firefox, was all going good, until I updated to the latest flash player a couple of days ago. Now Firefox won't play YouTube videos.

See below for a recording of what happens when I try to view the YouTube videos:






(by the way when viewing the video in this post it works fine on my computer in Firefox!)

Does anyone know why this happens? I've got the latest Firefox and latest flash player so not sure why this is happening, have tried a Google search but they all say to update everything, which is already done.

YouTube videos play fine in IE on my computer. So is it Firefox? Or a virus? Or?

HELP PLEASE! Thanks.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Have you installed the Firefox Flash Player Plug-in?


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Of course. Any other idea's?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

After installing the latest version on Flash Player, are you able to watch Youtube videos on Internet Explorer? 

I just want to make sure it's solely a Mozilla Firefox issue.


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea I've already got everything up to date.
And yep plays fine in IE. It's isolated to Firefox it seems.. except when the video is embeded I can watch it fine, so it's like it's only on YouTube that the issue occurs?

E.g. YouTube video's embeded on Facebook will play fine, and the YouTube video I posted on here plays fine.. in Firefox.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried clearing your Firefox's Cookies, History and Cache?

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Deleting%20cookies


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea had tried that before, and just did it again.
Same result - didn't work.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you use the Adobe uninstaller before you upgraded to the latest version of the Flash plugin?; http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/141/tn_14157.html If you didn't, run it twice, rebooting at least once, and then reinstall.

If you have already used the uninstaller, check the advice in the Adobe Troubleshooter; http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/191/tn_19166.html


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

No I didn't as it didn't say you needed to?

So, just ran it the uninstaller, restarted, ran uninstaller again, restarted again, then download installer and installed latest version.. same outcome. Still won't play videos properly on YouTube.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried disabling *NoScript *in Firefox?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

do you have 3rd partyy cookies blocked in FF 
when they are blocked you sometimes get this problem 
Or what other firefox extensions do you have that might be casuing a clash 
Certain video downloader helpers will do this as you tube try to block them when they are detected


----------



## drunkeded (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been having this same problem. Youtube videos play fine on FB but on youtube itself it only plays the music. If i restart comp then i can play 1 video correctly on youtube but then the rest won't play. I've even tried reinstalling it too. And i've had firefox for years and just now started this about a week ago. Any other ideas?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

drunkeded said:


> I've been having this same problem. Youtube videos play fine on FB but on youtube itself it only plays the music. If i restart comp then i can play 1 video correctly on youtube but then the rest won't play. I've even tried reinstalling it too. And i've had firefox for years and just now started this about a week ago. Any other ideas?


Have a look at post #13 *HERE* and see if it applies to you.


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok first of all how do I disable No Script and where is it??

Second, nope third party cookies are enabled until they expire.

Don't have any extra extensions or add-ons or downloads EXCEPT a skin/theme by FireFox. So no download helpers or nothing.

Post #13 I've tried before, and it did work, it made YouTube videos work, but then on FaceBook etc it wouldn't let me play embedded videos as it said I needed to Update or get Flash Player or something along those lines.

WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

YouTube is aware of the problem:

http://www.google.com/support/forum/...a2776666&hl=en

Maybe *THIS* is related?

Did you try disabling Hardware Acceleration? To do so, you need to right-click a video and click on *Settings...*


----------



## drunkeded (Mar 16, 2011)

Everything seems to be working just fine now. Thank you for your assistance and time.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

drunkeded said:


> Everything seems to be working just fine now. Thank you for your assistance and time.


You're welcome!

What was the fix for you? Or did it suddenly decide to work by its own?


----------



## drunkeded (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I tried reinstalling an older version the other day. Not sure if that's what fixed it or not. Because it still didn't work properly right after that. But this morning everything is working great, all videos are playing smoothly on youtube. Thanks again.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! :up:


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Still not working. Won't give me the option to disable hardware acceleration either.
Weird thing is - if I click on the users name of the video I'm trying to watch, and then click on the video in their profile/channel thing, it plays fine! It just won't play when it's on the actual YouTube video from a search.

And, now all of a sudden they do the same thing in IE, where as they used to play fine?
I got a pop-up thing today when visiting a website to update flash again (which was already up-to-date) so updated it, must be since then that IE won't play them after a YouTube search either?


----------



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

They finally rectified the issue. Cheers guys


----------

